# what are the signs of a pup going in heat?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly is now 9 1/2mths old and we were wondering if there is any signs before they go into heat? I have been searching around for some info but not having any luck. For the past 3weeks we've had a few dogs show up at our camp and we just shoo them away. She is under our supervision 100% of the time but we want to be ready for it.

the only thing we were told(not sure if its true or not) is that her nipples will get larger and she will stop listening to us


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Miss Molly May said:


> the only thing we were told(not sure if its true or not) is that her nipples will get larger and she will stop listening to us



:rofl: Oh yeah, definitely the stop listening part! And she may start licking her privates a lot too. The fact that other dogs are starting to come around (and also her age) makes it likely that she's about to go into heat. You'll see some drips of blood soon if that's the case.


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

She will swell up,and is usually very noticable. you can also take a tissue to tell for sure if there is the presence of blood.Some females may not bleed as much. The nipples will swell just a tiny bit,but with females in the past,it usually happens during or at the end of a heat.

There personality may change a tiny bit before hand,they may increasse or decrease appetite...they pee alot,and just little bits at a time..

As for the visitors..I really cannot say for sure,as I have had many females in heat for 14 years,and never had a male come on the property because of it.I live right by 2 different trailor courts,so I'm sure if there was a loose male,they would of come because of it.But things do happen,and that is why there are unwanted dog pregnancies. If it doesn't make you feel awkward,and you can at all...feel free to post a pic,and i'm sure others will be able to tell you for ure if your girl is in heat.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> :rofl: Oh yeah, definitely the stop listening part! And she may start licking her privates a lot too. The fact that other dogs are starting to come around (and also her age) makes it likely that she's about to go into heat. You'll see some drips of blood soon if that's the case.


 
She is stubborn like my wife so the stop listening part comes naturally


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Klaus13 said:


> She will swell up,and is usually very noticable. you can also take a tissue to tell for sure if there is the presence of blood.Some females may not bleed as much. The nipples will swell just a tiny bit,but with females in the past,it usually happens during or at the end of a heat.
> 
> There personality may change a tiny bit before hand,they may increasse or decrease appetite...they pee alot,and just little bits at a time..
> 
> As for the visitors..I really cannot say for sure,as I have had many females in heat for 14 years,and never had a male come on the property because of it.I live right by 2 different trailor courts,so I'm sure if there was a loose male,they would of come because of it.But things do happen,and that is why there are unwanted dog pregnancies. If it doesn't make you feel awkward,and you can at all...feel free to post a pic,and i'm sure others will be able to tell you for ure if your girl is in heat.


I would but she is at camp with my wife until Sunday


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> I would but she is at camp with my wife until Sunday


At least give her a heads up,so she can keep an extra lookout on her until they return. You just might know for sure by then if she is or not.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Klaus13 said:


> At least give her a heads up,so she can keep an extra lookout on her until they return. You just might know for sure by then if she is or not.


 
Thank you for your replies! I just got off the phone with my wife and relayed all the info that you great people gave me


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe is 9 months and having her first heat. Her eating has really slacked off since her heat started, her vagina is VERY noticeably swollen, and she's whiny and extra vocal,lol The blood is actually not very heavy for the most part though


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Zoe is 9 months and having her first heat. Her eating has really slacked off since her heat started, her vagina is VERY noticeably swollen, and she's whiny and extra vocal,lol The blood is actually not very heavy for the most part though


 
Molly must be going in heat I just got off the phone with my wife and she told me that her appetite slowed down this week and she has been very whinny and is barking allot but she is not swollen


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I skipped training today she almost seems stir crazy there's no way she'd be focused. I also had to skip our nightly jog since this morning half the neighborhoods dogs were trying to jump their fences My male lab also just caught on so now I have 2 whiny stir crazy dogs off feed. Neuter appointment is next month too if only she could have waited.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I skipped training today she almost seems stir crazy there's no way she'd be focused. I also had to skip our nightly jog since this morning half the neighborhoods dogs were trying to jump their fences My male lab also just caught on so now I have 2 whiny stir crazy dogs off feed. Neuter appointment is next month too if only she could have waited.


 Geese those dirty boys have no self control:rofl:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It was actually scary,lol A block away there is a lady with 2 male great dane's who are not fixed and always trying to jump the fence as it is- she never brings them inside Then Zoe's dad and brother also live on my block, and I'm not into inbred pups, along with a slew of mini designer mutt dogs, and a golden. I foresee lots of inside tug and fetch until this subsides. You should probably invest in one of those doggy belt things and some maxi pads btw. They just love when you put them on and leave them right where they are [sarcasm]


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I was thinking of fabricating a Chasity belt out of steel:laugh: I do know how to weld!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> I was thinking of fabricating a Chasity belt out of steel:laugh: I do know how to weld!


 :rofl: I can see the look on her face now "DAAAD!!!! Why is this thing on me?!?"


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Miss Molly May said:


> I was thinking of fabricating a Chasity belt out of steel:laugh: I do know how to weld!


ROFLMAO! :rofl:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess you could do that but they do need to go potty- I can also picture you welding this contraption only to have her pee all over herself while you stand there mask on face, sweaty, and mumbling curse words while realizing you not only have to get it off, but craft a new one LMAO


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I guess you could do that but they do need to go potty- I can also picture you welding this contraption only to have her pee all over herself while you stand there mask on face, sweaty, and mumbling curse words while realizing you not only have to get it off, but craft a new one LMAO


 
I know I can install a trap door with spikes around it exit only


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL Now I want pics that would be hillarious


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

When you say a dog's appetite may decrease, how much are you talking? I don't think Shasta is in heat yet, but she started blowing her coat a couple of weeks ago and now she's very, _very_ uninterested in her food. She's probably eating half-ish of what she normally eats. I'm trying to figure out if I should be worried.

No other symptoms of illness...she's drinking plenty of water and peeing fine, no vomiting, stools look good.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My youngster went into heat at 15 months. So I had many months of nervously checking. The first sign I got was a little bit of blood, the swelling came later & became pronounced. She became more cuddly, reverted to chewing up things that she had left alone, was slightly off her feed before hand, then voracious at times during heat, bled for the full three weeks. I had no problems with lack of attention. We trained right through it. I watched carefully for suitors but fortunately had none. Our walks were restricted to avoid potential encounters. She left her modified bikini and maxi pad well alone but was only asked to wear it when she was out of the crate & in the house.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

The females usually blow coat about 3-4 weeks before they come into season, this is also a good sign


----------

